# Anyone track their GTI S?



## Silver_arrow12! (May 2, 2018)

I've got a 2018 GTI S and have been running GS in autocross. Want to start doing some track days and I'm wondering how well the base brakes will do and is there a decent selection of brake pads? 

I'm also not against moving to a mild STH build. If I do that, what are the front brake options and do the S and SE use the same calipers in the rear?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver_arrow12! (May 2, 2018)

The Camaro uses 345mm x 30 rotors. I wonder if its 4 pot Brembos could be adapted to our cars like the Subaru guys do with the Cadillac Brembos? The calipers are $191 each from GM. I'm thinking you can just use SE 340mm rotors.

The full factory rear kit looks like it's around $1000. I was hoping VW did like they did years ago and used the same caliper for solid and vented rotors, just used different pads. Doesn't look like that's the case. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver_arrow12! (May 2, 2018)

The 2019 GTI S is going to come with R brakes and LSD, so my 2018 is going to my son, so no need to develop brakes. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

